# Rogue Valley RC-White City Oregon



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Any news yet???

Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Matelite (Oct 9, 2007)

10-4 Tammy. This is Rainy's first Qual. Regards Gale


----------



## Matelite (Oct 9, 2007)

I heard that Rebel got a 3rd in the qual


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any more news on the Q placements? Any other info?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, Gale, Rebel got a 3rd in the Qual. Does anyone know what the other placements were? 

Thanks, Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations on Rebel"s third in the Q.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats Arleen. Lets cross our fingers for our Derby pups now.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! Details are slow coming out of Medford, but here's a few tid bits!

Qualifying - Andy Kahn won the Q and Linda Harger & Player RJ'd. 

Open- Running the water blind now. 30 something back for the water blind.

Amateur - started today. Triple thrown...leave the triple...run a blind...pick up the triple. Still running.

I'll try and get more details and let you all know what's happening!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Qualifying Results

1st #9 - MH Camino Weight Cutter O/H Andy Kahn
2nd #8 - Honky Tonk Warrior O-Rich Charrier H-Jim Gonia
3rd #8 - GoldNGuns Rough & Ready Rebel O-Arleen & Gregg Hornsby H-Jerry Patopea
4th #4 - Cold Creeks Little Big Man O/H Walt Barnes
RJ #10 - Fireweeds Major League Player O-Tom Ivy & Linda Harger H-Linda

Jam's were given but I wasn't able to get all the information.

Derby has run two series.

Amateur has finished the 1st/2nd Series. Waiting for call backs....And here they are..... 22 dogs back 1,4,11,12,17,18,20,23,26,28,29,32,34,35,36,39,41,44,45,46,53 & 59. They will start with dog 17 in the morning.


Open - will finish the water blind today.

Tammy


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Tonk on your 2nd in the qual!! 
Rich your dogs are doing pretty good!!  Hopefully they turn into some AA boys soon!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Tammy


----------



## Rich C (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Jeff -- My mutts have been hanging in there pretty well this spring -- The McKenna truck is a good place to be. --- Rich


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Any News On The Open Yet.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Chris.... All I heard was they have finished the water blind. I can't seem to get a hold of anyone that might have the call backs. Apparently dinner sounded better than anything right now!!!! Hopefully someone will update us before the night is over!

BTW-Nice to see you here!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

All we could find out on the open call backs is there are 14 dogs back. Tried just about everyone to get them but no luck


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Go ALASKAN'S!!!! I hear one of my pups best friends is playing well...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Rich on Tonk's 2nd place in the Qual. My home town is Olympia and several years ago we were up there and visiting McKenna Kennels. I saw Tonk running around as a 3 or 4 month old pup. What a cutie he was then. Actually, it was shortly after Chopper won the National because I remember Jim telling me I had just been hugged by the new National Champion. It was a great trip!!

Arleen


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Troopers Mom said:


> Congratulations Rich on Tonk's 2nd place in the Qual. My home town is Olympia and several years ago we were up there and visiting McKenna Kennels. I saw Tonk running around as a 3 or 4 month old pup. What a cutie he was then. Actually, it was shortly after Chopper won the National because I remember Jim telling me I had just been hugged by the new National Champion. It was a great trip!!
> 
> Arleen


You should see Tonk now.  Still great looking thats for sure. He's fun to watch!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

open news: Billy Sargenti got first with Pike, fourth with Brook, Gonia and Auggie; second, and Luann Pleasant third, not sure which dog. Good job Billy and gotta love Auggie, still got it.
Lynn


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Billy,Lynn, Mike on Brook's fourth in Open!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to give a strong Attaboy to my long time training partner, Eloy Garcia, for earning the fourth place in the derby with his 18 month old, YLF, Fishook Megan. Eloy is an amateur trainer who trains his own dogs. Meg spent her winter in Alaska except for last week and hasn't seen water since last fall. I think they did pretty dang good for training on our wind swept snowy hay fields all winter.

Oh, and *ATTAGIRL MEG!!*


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Second Series of the Derby...

My little girl is having a tough spring, and didn't make it out of the third. This is a photo of the second series.

I am guessing it went land-water-land-water. Right bird was 275 yards, and left bird was 225 yards

Loren










photo taken by Jerry Patopea


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Loren, Gambler and Lucille didn't make it either but Jerry said he was pleased with their effort and work. Thanks for the picture. The picture he sent me yesterday was of Rebel with a silly grin on his face after he placed 3rd in the Qual. 

Arleen


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Any one have the results for all of the stakes?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I want to give a strong Attaboy to my long time training partner, Eloy Garcia, for earning the fourth place in the derby with his 18 month old, YLF, Fishook Megan. Eloy is an amateur trainer who trains his own dogs. Meg spent her winter in Alaska except for last week and hasn't seen water since last fall. I think they did pretty dang good for training on our wind swept snowy hay fields all winter.
> 
> Oh, and *ATTAGIRL MEG!!*


Heck yes! He was pretty darn happy on the phone! Told you thos cranes flying was a sign!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Loren,

I hope you are going to get up and train this week to get ready for this weekend! 

See you at Denverton,

Melanie

ps Oops, almost forgot to say congratulations to Lynn & Michael on the 4th! Go, Billy, Go!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

And congrats on Rebel's 3rd place, Arleen!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur Results

1st #26 Taz the Ranger O-Brett Stark H-Gary Zellner
2nd #12 Lot Like Willy O-Glenn & Robin Gulvin H-Robin
3rd #18 FC AFC Price Club O/H Ann Rauff
4th #11 FC AFC Wood Rivers Franchise O/H Bill Freuhling
RJ #41 FC AFC Pure Labs Skys the Limit O/H Peter Goodale

Jams #4, #28, #32, & #39

Congratulations to all.

As info, the call backs to the 4th series of the Open were 6, 14, 21, 25, 29, 34, 38, 41, 51, 65, 66, 67, 75, & 79. I think that would make the 3rd place dog handled by LuAnn Pleasant, Buddy!

Chad, All I heard on the derby was that Bill Totten won the Derby but I don't even know with which dog.

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to Taz, Brett and Gary! That qualifies Taz for the National Amateur!!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Complete results are on EE!

Congratulatons to all!


----------

